# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Cần giúp đỡ cách add banner cho site

## lamtuenhi

mình đang học cách ref link để đưa sang site khác quảng cáo . mình nhận được 1 cái code banner thế này (banner tĩnh)




> <iframe src=http://ptp4ever.net/banniere.php?ref=livingdream marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 width=468 height=60 scrolling=no></iframe>


mình sang web khác thuê họ show banner của mình và họ đòi




> to get your banner advertisement campaign up and running, fill out the form below. we will activate your banner advertisement after reviewing.
> 
> target url : http// 
> banner url : http//


mình không biết điền targer và banner url thế nào cho đúng . code banner mình nhận từ site trên để sang site khác thuê show . có ai giúp mình đc không

----------


## noithatductinh

1 là đường dẫn tới trang web bạn muốn quảng cáo
2 là đường dẫn tới baner quảng cáo của bạn

nhưng nếu bạn muốn quảng cáo trên trang web của họ nói cho họ biết là ko cần 2 thông tin đó
vì trong đoạn code của bạn có tất rồi nói họ dán vào cho là đc thôi chứ ko cần 2 thông tin trên đâu

----------

